# Ipod Video Wont sync :(



## rshadows (Aug 8, 2007)

Hello, I have had my 30g Video Ipod for about a year. I recently reinstalled Windows Xp on my laptop because i had some sort of virus. Installing the windows xp backup disc worked fine, i was a bit bummed because reinstalling windows means your saved stuff would be gone. Once reinstalling was finished, i would search "My Computer" and i could find the old saved stuff i had before i reinstalled windows... I thought "cool" i can just move my music to my new account. I connect my ipod to the laptop, it showed a message about "harddrive" something like that... i forgot what exactly. I hear that beep sound, but its a fast double beep sound...I open itunes and my ipod wont sync. I click "File" then cant click "Sync Ipod". It's been almost 2 weeks and i'm just frustrated.....i've tried things like, deleting itunes then reinstalling. Right clicking "My Computer" and clicking "Manage". Restarting my ipod...i don't know whats wrong . I hope someone knows how to help me. Thanks for reading.


----------



## rshadows (Aug 8, 2007)

While my Ipod is connected I right click "My Computer" then click on "Manage" then click "Device Manager". I notice that "Other Devices" is a yellow question mark. Under that is "Ipod" with a yellow question mark and exclamation mark. Under that is "PCI Simple Communications Controller" with a yellow question mark and exclamation mark aswell...guessing i need to add a driver to that...update? im not sure...guessing once i fix it, get rid of that question mark and exclamation mark, my problem with my ipod will go away?...


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

did you ever load all the divers for your laptop after the reinstall? there should be a driver cd that came with the laptop. or if you're lucky, you can download the drivers from the laptop makers website.


----------



## rshadows (Aug 8, 2007)

sinclair_tm said:


> did you ever load all the divers for your laptop after the reinstall? there should be a driver cd that came with the laptop. or if you're lucky, you can download the drivers from the laptop makers website.


Never loaded anything else except that windows backup disc.....I'll look for that disc.


----------



## rshadows (Aug 8, 2007)

I found that disc and installed stuff, I got "PCI Simple Communications Controller" working. 

Under "Ipod" is still the same.....exclamation point....  any1?


----------



## rshadows (Aug 8, 2007)

Close this thread, i found the problem 

Thanks anyway sinclair tm


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

what was the problem? post so others can learn.


----------

